# what is the best place?-undercar neon



## VCOUI (Jun 17, 2006)

I hate to sound like a condescending, egotistical ice hole but seriously.. You wouldn't put lipstick on the Mona Lisa, or "tag" the Sistine Chapel [or maybe you would] but there are reasons why you shouldn; It's just plain WRONG! Sorry bud, you're in the wrong place to be asking that question. There are many good people on this board and if you're interested in how to improve the handling or performance of you BMW, many of us would be more than willing to offer advice and assistance, but this is just WRONG and the fact that anyone would ask that questions illustrates they clearly miss the whole point of what makes a BMW a wonderful car. If that makes us rude, then so be it.


----------



## AW328i (Aug 14, 2006)

What color are the neon's? You also need to consider keeping the weather and road debris away from them.


----------

